
Ask HN: 50 year programming languages? - baron816
Lisp and COBOL have been in use and continued to be used for over half a century now. C is getting close to the 50 year mark. What other languages do you speculate will still be in widespread use when they’re 50 years old?
======
cimmanom
FORTRAN is also still more broadly used than you might guess.

The suggestion of Java is a good one.

Python and C++ are strong candidates, if for no better reason than that
they're broadly used, including in enterprise, and have been for decades.

PHP might be too, given how widespread its use is. Even JavaScript is coming
up on 25 years now, and there's no way it's completely gone in another 25.

------
PredictorY
The hot item today, both popular and used on a variety of platforms, is Java.
A lot can happen in 50 years, so it's conceivable to me than Java does not
make it to 50, but I'm guessing that some version of the JVM does (whatever
language it's ultimately programmed in).

------
ankurdhama
Any language in which there exists a big enough and useful software system.
Another factor to consider: How good the tooling and libraries are for the
language.

